

TSA Told Cancer-Surviving Flight Attendant to Remove Her Prosthetic Breast - mcantelon
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2010/11/19/tsa-prosthetic-breast

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Here's the link to the actual story:

<http://www.wbtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=13534628>

From the guidelines:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        In Submissions 
    
        ... 
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter.

